# Asians



## sprayherup (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd spray this chick up!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 15, 2011)

Will somebody stick a dick in this racist bitch's mouth. Big fat titted whore.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 15, 2011)

You went to freaking UCLA, what did you expect?  Should have gone to my school, it was decidedly white with very little diversity.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Will somebody stick a dick in this racist bitch's mouth. Big fat titted whore.



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 15, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Shut the fuck up.


 
You still got your rags on honey? I can smell the PMS from here. Lighten up babe, you're going to give yourself a coronary and that would be a real shame.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

It bugs me when I see Asians in my college too. I hate the fact that they do laundry, cook food, and have no manners.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

And say off yer gawt damn cell phone in tha library! 

ching chong wing wong ding dong


----------



## vortrit (Mar 15, 2011)

And quit having gawt damn tsunamis!


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 16, 2011)

I work down the street from UCLA. So many asian hotties. This bitch is trippin.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

cappo5150 said:


> I work down the street from UCLA. So many asian hotties. This bitch is trippin.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2011)

I grew up in LA. Aside from the the flips eating the dogs, I had no problem with them.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 16, 2011)

Last time I was in LA all I complained about had nothing to do with the plethora of hot Asians.  The shitty traffic on the other hand.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Last time I was in LA all I complained about had nothing to do with the plethora of hot Asians.  The shitty traffic on the other hand.



Thinking about, I have to add one more thing: it's not an undeserved stereo-type. Asians can't drive for shit.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd let this girl drive me to an restaurant that serves dog just to get into her pants.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'd let this girl drive me to an restaurant that serves dog just to get into her pants.



I want to stick my penis inside of her.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Mar 16, 2011)

wtf. . . i would like to punch that whore in the face.


----------



## Conan63 (Mar 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'd let this girl drive me to an restaurant that serves dog just to get into her pants.



Think we need more hot asians in our library


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'd let this girl drive me to an restaurant that serves dog just to get into her pants.



They're hot and all...but how crappy is it that every time you see a hot Asian chick that you have to check for a penis?

There's something not right about that.


----------



## me_270 (Mar 16, 2011)

sounds like a howard stern asian impersonation..


----------



## tri856 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> They're hot and all...but how crappy is it that every time you see a hot Asian chick that you have to check for a penis?
> 
> *There's something not right about that*.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 16, 2011)

Conan63 said:


> Think we need more hot asians in our library


 
Maria Ozawa is one filthy porn star.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 16, 2011)

i'd screw her for sure


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2011)

id shake her hand...so bad....


----------



## vortrit (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Maria Ozawa is one filthy porn star.


 Wow.  She looks way too sweet and innocent . . .


----------



## phosphor (Mar 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Maria Ozawa is one filthy porn star.


 
I've been looking for a new one to strangle my one eyed monster with. Thank you. On a side note, never went Plan A(sian) and always wanted to at least once. Oh well, time to start downloading.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 17, 2011)

Lily Thai was an old favorite. The girl has skills. Believe me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 17, 2011)

I like me the asian wimmens


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 19, 2011)

Lily Thai has a bit of a hard head IMO. Would you try this on for size?


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Lily Thai has a bit of a hard head IMO. Would you try this on for size?



I would let her love me long time!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)

She's so right tho. Here at the uni, you try to study and all you hear is asian talk. Really loud. You think..damn those 2 kids are loud..you go closer, you are wrong there's 15 of them there.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2011)

IDK what it is about asian wimmens and them cell phones.  It's like they have to raise theire voice loud enuff so that they don't even need the fukkin phone to reach the person on the other end.  It's pretty mkuch universal.  The fukker rings and suddenly you hear "Wei!!!! Ni Hao!!!"  I guess the good AP makes up for it.  Just DO NOT marry one.


----------



## PressuringChival (Mar 23, 2011)

This video is probably fake just to gain attention. The girl looks ugly though.


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 23, 2011)

So I read that this dumb bitch dropped out of school. Something about receiving death threats.



Maybe now she'll be on the fast track to becoming a porn star.


----------



## AlphaONE (Mar 23, 2011)

dem tittays.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> So I read that this dumb bitch dropped out of school. Something about receiving death threats.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe now she'll be on the fast track to becoming a porn star.



You don't fuck with the wongs.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Lily Thai has a bit of a hard head IMO. Would you try this on for size?








YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## bmw (Mar 27, 2011)

poast MOAR tranny pics!!!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 27, 2011)

dude shes hot who cares what shes saying about asians
btw shes dead on about the manners.
anyway let me  contribute this pic


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 27, 2011)

at least i put pics in my spam quest to 50 posts !


----------



## 999 (Mar 30, 2011)

I could never date or fuck Asians.

They eat some weird ass shit.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a very ghey statement...


----------



## 999 (Mar 30, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> That's a very ghey statement...


 
So you're an expert on all things "ghey"?

Figures with that avi. 

You pussies crack me up with your absurdity.


----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2011)

999 said:


> I could never date or fuck Asians.
> 
> They eat some weird ass shit.



great!  More for me!


----------



## saudichild89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Asian chicks...will do anything for you if u go out with them...they will truly love u


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 31, 2011)

999 said:


> I could never date or fuck Asians.
> 
> They eat some weird ass shit.


 
Rice, chicken and beef stir-fry as opposed to McDonalds, Burger King and KFC. That's why even the ugly ones have hot bodys.


----------



## bmw (Mar 31, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Rice, chicken and beef stir-fry as opposed to McDonalds, Burger King and KFC. That's why even the ugly ones have hot bodys.



and the trannies too...don't forget about the hot trannies!!!


----------



## saudichild89 (Mar 31, 2011)

bmw said:


> and the trannies too...don't forget about the hot trannies!!!



I fucking drove be a tyranny a few months ago..am gonna be honest...his hot tattood leg mad me stop in the middle of the road and ask if he was single...when he cam close to talk to me I looked at his throat and I saw the adams apple and u can tell he just shaved had gold teeth and spoke like black ppl


----------



## bmw (Apr 1, 2011)

asian ladybois FTW


----------



## Chill (Apr 1, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Rice, chicken and beef stir-fry as opposed to McDonalds, Burger King and KFC. That's why even the ugly ones have hot bodys.


 
Dogs, sharks, badgers, and turtles are on that menu too.

Fucking sickos will put damn near anything down their throats.

And ugly women are ugly period. Doesn't mix with hot, ever.

Only lonesome fucktards will buy into that junk.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 1, 2011)

Chill said:


> Dogs, sharks, badgers, and turtles are on that menu too.
> 
> Fucking sickos will put damn near anything down their throats.
> 
> ...


 
Turtle soup tastes great. When I lived in Indonesia I used to travel half an hour by motorbike at least once a week to indulge in that cuisine, it was well worth the ride. Westerners eat "flake" at every fish n chip shop. What the fuck do you think that is made of? Shark.
The only badger I ate while living in Asia was the hairless pink type and that always tasted great. 
I did eat cockroaches, scorpians, silkworms, fried chicken bones, frogs the size of chicken wings and yes, I ate dog. After eating a dish of dog it is not uncommon for other dogs to smell it on you later that evening and follow you home in packs snarling and trying to bite you when your back is turned. This is why I used to carry a stick in my travels so I could belt the wild little fuckers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 1, 2011)

Asian chicks are so god damned fine. They're usually thin thin and have soft skin. I could plow a new one every day, except for how hungry you still are after you have just one


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2011)

Chill said:


> Dogs, sharks, badgers, and turtles are on that menu too.
> 
> Fucking sickos will put damn near anything down their throats.
> 
> ...



True.

Just because a group of people are short on food sources and will eat anything you set in front of them, doesn't make it a cuisine worth having.


----------



## Chill (Apr 2, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Turtle soup tastes great. When I lived in Indonesia I used to travel half an hour by motorbike at least once a week to indulge in that cuisine, it was well worth the ride. Westerners eat "flake" at every fish n chip shop. What the fuck do you think that is made of? Shark.
> The only badger I ate while living in Asia was the hairless pink type and that always tasted great.
> I did eat cockroaches, scorpians, silkworms, fried chicken bones, frogs the size of chicken wings and yes, I ate dog. After eating a dish of dog it is not uncommon for other dogs to smell it on you later that evening and follow you home in packs snarling and trying to bite you when your back is turned. This is why I used to carry a stick in my travels so I could belt the wild little fuckers.



Whatever floats your boat.



DOMS said:


> True.
> 
> Just because a group of people are short on food sources and will eat anything you set in front of them, doesn't make it a cuisine worth having.


 
I'd rather die than eat any of that garbage.


----------



## mp340 (Apr 2, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Asian chicks...will do anything for you if u go out with them...they will truly love u



Love u long time!


----------



## pin2win (Apr 2, 2011)

lily thai is tha shit. she would be perfect if she didn't have meat curtains


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> True.
> 
> Just because a group of people are short on food sources and will eat anything you set in front of them, doesn't make it a cuisine worth having.


 
What makes you think that it is due to a shortage of sources that they eat such a wide variety of food? Of all countries, why does Japanese cuture have the widest variety of food sources in their diet? They are the healthiest country in the world and statistically they live the longest on average.


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow.  She must be an asian expert! lol.  I think the bleach must have absorbed into her scalp one too many times.  DUMB


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> What makes you think that it is due to a shortage of sources that they eat such a wide variety of food? Of all countries, why does Japanese cuture have the widest variety of food sources in their diet? They are the healthiest country in the world and statistically they live the longest on average.



I was talking about places like China. The eat shit like deep fried scorpion on a stick.

The Japanese eat mainly rice based dishes and fish. That's why they're healthy. Not because they eat whatever they can lay their hands.

Just because you can catch it or pick it up doesn't mean that it's good food.


----------



## bmw (Apr 4, 2011)

pin2win said:


> lily thai is tha shit. she would be perfect if she didn't have meat curtains



Looks good to me.  I'd tear it up.


----------



## bmw (Apr 4, 2011)

Would still hit!!!


----------



## bmw (Apr 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> and the trannies too...don't forget about the hot trannies!!!


----------



## bmw (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 14, 2011)

Let's get sum moar asian wimmen pitchers up in here!


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 15, 2011)

ya'll seriously need to step it up with the asian girls!

Hitomi Tanaka Japanese Gravure Big Breasts Idol Pictures - Jang Keun-Suk - Zimbio


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2011)

Fixin to go to the mall with my 3rd generation Amer-Japanese  gf, put on my shades and try to keep my tongue from wagging at all the fucking gorgeous Americanized Asian gals we breed here in Hawaii...
When I get home I'll post a pic of some hotties from a beach party I went to a few months back...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2011)

Hawaii must be paradise for those of us with yellow fever.


----------



## warlord (Apr 17, 2011)

bmw said:


> and the trannies too...don't forget about the hot trannies!!!


haha this dude has me loling


----------



## bmw (Apr 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hawaii must be paradise for those of us with yellow fever.



oh it is.   I go every year.


----------

